# Is it just in my area?



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have had my doelings posted for a couple weeks, and no interest. Ok, now here are some possibilities why, 
They have horns
They are crosses( Nubian dam, Fainter/pygmy Sire...but mom has a nice udder and teats for backyard milking)

But wow, I was hoping to sell them so they could have long.productive lives. If they don't sell, I'll process along with the other two...

My chicks aren't selling as well this year either.....must be a bad year for sales?

How are you doing?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well...
My horse sales have just about dried up and died
Boer kids sell like no tomorrow
Dairy kid sales are...meh
Piglets sell like hot cakes
Puppies fly out the door
Parrots are so, so
Calves sell pretty good

All in all my sales are alright, except for the horses, can't even give 'em away!


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 13, 2013)

Little-Bits.. 
Too bad you are on the other side of the coast. I have been looking for a horse for me and my family. There are ads around me trying to sell either very very old horses that are advertised as companions only or they are too green for myself and kids. I can not find an all around good trail horse that would be good with kids. The owner of a local horse farm runs a feed store and she has been looking for us within our price range... checking with all her customers. I check in with her every month and nobody is selling. (the good ones). 
Good that your overall sales are good though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Dang it! If only you were closer! I have a registered paint mare, broke to ride, possibly in foal for $500, nobody wants her out here. She's just fat and been sitting out on pasture. I get offers from people, they want to take her for free or give me $200 they don't want to pay for anything. Extremely well bred, she's got Man O War on her pedigree as a little fun fact


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

I've run into a lot of people looking to trade. Works out well sometimes-traded two bred pygmy crosses for a full grown pig that went into the freezer. Pet wethers have all sold this year, don't know about does as I didn't have any for sale. I've had better luck with facebook than craigslist or other classifieds. Good pictures help.


----------



## keeponfarming (Jun 12, 2013)

i live right by a auction house so when i need something sold for a Quick buck...it goes! more boar goats sell easier then dairy goats...However both will sell for a low price...if the dairy goat is papered... it sells for about $100-$200 more if not its going to take a few weeks. Unless you want them to go to auction (adult doe $40-$100) Piglets SELL LIKE CRAZY?! even at are local Auction $20-$40 per piglet.....and this is the CHEAPEST auction you can go to. chicks sell for about a buck each at auction Adult roo or hen can go for $10..


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

First little bits, how broke, and does she spook at all? I have been looking for a horse for my 6year old son and 4year old daughter, I just want something that will follow my horse and not freak if I have to leave them alone for a little bit.

I take my goats to the sale so I dont have to deal with people, the market is crap, Im holding them till this fall. Now this sounds so dang dumb but maybe you are trying to sell too cheap or too much. I know what your thinking, too cheap, but I guess they think maybe something is wrong with them. I had a reg. buck kid I was trying to sell, he was nice enough looking but he was so dang sweet, I wanted a good home so only put him up for $200, Never sold (got almost $300 at the sale) A friend of mine at the same time had a buck that I would say was about equal to mine if not mine might have been better, no papers, she put it up for sale for $350 and it sold!!! Seriously!!! Play around with the price a little, I would price high for each one, but say if you take them all or more then one the price would be X which would be what your asking right now. We humans are suckers for a good deal.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh I can sell piglets no bigger than 15lbs for a crisp $100 bill ALL DAY LONG!

Jessica84,
She is/was pretty broke my 11 year old daughter was the one that rode her the most, but she has been sitting for a while (about 3-4 years with no work). She was fully broke a long time ago, then was tuned up in 2009. No spook. She is not that young though, she just turned 20 this year. 
And I have tried every single price I can think of, she has been for sale for about 4 years, no takers, not even 1 person has come out to look at her. 
I have had many people try and trade me other horses, but it would be a serious downgrade from her (like no papers, ugly as can be, spooky, has people issues, etc, those are the trde offers I get)

Now, I will tell you her flaws, she IS sway back from being ridden as a yearling (she also had her first foal before she was 2) So that is why she is sway backed, but her foals are always fine, so it is not genetic.
Also her left eye lid is white and it got sunburn real bad one year and her eyelashes curled up


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I was good with everything but 20 years old  If I new my son would grow out of this...not doing death well at all, I would go for it, but you would have thought that someone stabbed him in the heart when he lost 4 3day old rabbits. You would think being prego someone would take her....Let me talk to someone and Ill pm you if she might be interested


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ Not 100% on her being in foal yet, but she is getting fatter all the time, have't tested her yet. She was with a stud for several months so, I am pretty sure, and I have not seen a real cycle, she stomps and squeals but thats it.

IF she is in foal, it would only be for a 3/4 foal, the stud is half Shetland Pony and half Mustang/Quarterhorse, so that might be whats breaking the deal. But if she is in foal and nobody wants the foal they can sell it, bring it back to me, whichever. I do not know when she would be due though, since she would have been pasture bred.

Does not look 20 though, if I hadn't have told you that, and just shown you a picture, you'd think she was about 8 years old. She still has a lot of time before she'll pass on, I have horses that are 30 and still going strong. An old boss of mine had one live to be 40.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Horse sales are dead out here too. My vet that I work with loves to breed horses and raise the foals, but as you all know you can't keep them all. The last time he bred he got 9 foals. He still has seven out in his pasture. And they're papered! Blew my mind when he told me that.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Can't sell goats for crap most of the time but I just got lucky. I sold three today. Only $225 for a doe in milk, a doeling and a wether. Oh well better then feeding them I guess.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sold all my excess for Cinco De Mayo...got $60 a piece for milk fed kids 6-8 weeks old. Dairy kids


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, I just got my first interest....gonna call them later tonight. I have the doelings for sale for 125.00 each or both for 225.00. I asked a local goat farmer what I could ask for them being horned and crosses...she told me 125 each, so that's what I said.
So far they have had milk/hay..and are 8 weeks old....I hope to sell them together so I only hear Mom cry one time instead of twice


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

xymenah said:


> Can't sell goats for crap most of the time but I just got lucky. I sold three today. Only $225 for a doe in milk, a doeling and a wether. Oh well better then feeding them I guess.


WOW. 225 for all three?? That sucks.... but ya gotta do what ya gotta do...I'm hoping I don't have to lowball...I think 125.00 each is fair. They should be decent backyard milkers....and they're friendly and cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hooray! I sold the little black one for 125.00 :stars: Super happy I don't have to process her! She went to a couple that wants pet goats  They bought one doeling from another person (who never asked if they had another  ) and they said when they researched they found out she needed a friend, so they bought one of mine.

I told them to bring her back on Thursday for her deworming and Di-Methox for prevention, and I'll also give her a CD & T shot. I made these arrangements so I can treat their other doeling too (where they got her from she hasn't had anything) and I want to make sure they get a good start. I told them about TGS too, so they can research 

Now to sell the second baby....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I sell my kids every year with no problems, even have folks drive 4-6 hours for them!!....until last year when I had so many bucks!!! And again this season...more bucks..of course the does all sold....But man...I still have five Lamancha bucks and two Saanen and two Nubian!! all Registered but two of the lamancha..Last season we resorted to sale barn and got dirt prices..I think this year we will hold out a bit longer.....Hopeing by changing things up a bit we will do better next season...
Congrats nygoatmom on your sale...: )


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Happybleats! Mine are definitely not as nice as yours though! That's why yours sell so good...not only are they pure, they look great too 

Mine are more like backyard milkers  no two ever look the same  Lol


----------

